# My pricing for the Roamio!!!



## poofy (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what I think it should be or it will be in 6 months to a year.

Roamio Pro $399

Roamio Plus $250

Roamio Basic $150

OK, I understands it is faster (supposedly) and built in wifi. But I think right now they are all overpriced.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

They usually are at initial release, then go down over time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Up until recently the Premier XL4 (2TB) was $399. The Roamio Pro has 2 more tuners, a built in Stream ($129) and 1TB more HDD space. Seems like a reasonable upgrade for $200.

And the Base is actually cheaper. The Premier 4 was $249 with the same 500GB drive. The Roamio Basic is $199. You lose MoCa but gain Wifi and the ability to do OTA.


----------



## poofy (Jan 16, 2012)

I hear you. But would you get a new Apple 16GB Iphone 6 or Samsung galaxy S5 with tons of new feature, if it was an additional $200 more. I bet most people won't.

I don't know maybe I am comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

poofy said:


> Roamio Basic $150


With the GROUPER code, the Basic is already $150.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

TC25D said:


> With the GROUPER code, the Basic is already $150.


Where is that at?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

MeInDallas said:


> Where is that at?


When you order from TiVo, enter GROUPER as the promo code.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

TC25D said:


> When you order from TiVo, enter GROUPER as the promo code.


Oh OK thank you


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Well that didnt take long, I went to do that and I got this message:

"Promo code 'GROUPER' is no longer valid"


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

MeInDallas said:


> Well that didnt take long, I went to do that and I got this message:
> 
> "Promo code 'GROUPER' is no longer valid"


Bummer. I used it last night.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looking to the future I think the Roamio will stay at $199 though places like Amazon might have it on sale for $175.

Roamio Pro and Plus at most would drop $100. I don't remember how long the Elite took to drop, but it will take longer. This is new hardware while the Elite was essentially the same hardware. 

TiVo will definitely want to recoup as much as it can. If it turns out the Plus doesn't sell like TiVo wants it to, I could see the 1TB being replaced by a 2TB model. I could also see a 2TB Roamio being introduced at $299 if the box sells much better compared to the Plus.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Because the hardware is so drastically different, and serves a specific purpose for some people (i.e. OTA users) I could see a Roamio Basic XL coming out somewhere along the lines. But like you said it's going to depend on how well it sells.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

MeInDallas said:


> Well that didnt take long, I went to do that and I got this message:
> 
> "Promo code 'GROUPER' is no longer valid"


It'll be back. They are fixing a glitch which was letting folks use it for the Stream only, for $50.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

bums me out ,I bought my tivo premiers xl 2 tuner tivos in may of 2009 or was it 2010? ,and i think i paid $469.00 direclyt from tivo and something like $380.00 from best buy (gift cards).


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Pricing is relative. There are many regular users here who don't bat an eye-lash at a $150 or more monthly bill for CATV but get their noses bent out of shape about pricing on new release TiVo products, which in many cases is the single hub they use to consume $2,000 worth of cable content a YEAR.

People also forget that their old units, if they have lifetime, generally have some kind of value (even Series-2 units with lifetime can fetch $150 or more on eBay).

In some cases you can flip your old unit and get the new one for as little as a hundred bucks or thereabouts.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

poofy said:


> I hear you. But would you get a new Apple 16GB Iphone 6 or Samsung galaxy S5 with tons of new feature, if it was an additional $200 more. I bet most people won't.
> 
> I don't know maybe I am comparing apples and oranges.


they are still $600 to $800 unsubsidized. Which is what I need to pay for my cell phones to keep my unlimited data on Verizon. Otherwise, I'll spend over $1K more over two years if I have to switch to Verizons newer plans. It's just a higher upfront cost but in the long term of only two years it is a huge savings for me.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

poofy said:


> I hear you. But would you get a new Apple 16GB Iphone 6 or Samsung galaxy S5 with tons of new feature, if it was an additional $200 more.


Um, no you can't.

Smart phones cost about $500 to $700. Perhaps you are are thinking of a down payment that requires monthly payments....


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Or or a subsidized phone, that is sold at a discount, with a contract that requires a monthly $60+ payment for at least two years.


----------

